# Eyes open= Squeeeee!



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

So far, just one has opened his eyes, but tomorrow should be super fun!


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

:love1 :love awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Super cute! I just had a litter of my own, my first BEWs!


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

I saw them!

I just had to do an emergency cage cleaning (the water bottle leaked and soaked EVERYTHING!) and they're all pretty much open now. I got to cuddle them and they were so sweet, washing their little faces and squinting up at me. I'm so in love.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

SO CUTE! lol can i have one? xD


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Aww, So cute


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Salesmouse, absolutely! 

I love these babies. GAH!

What comes next, though? Eyes are open and they're being little fleas, as expected. When will they wean? When should I separate them by? Is there anything to watch out for in the next weeks or anything?


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

You should wean them at about 3 weeks of age and separate your bucks and does around 4-6 weeks. Depending on how fast they're developing, females reach sexual maturity before males, but to prevent risking an early pregnancy I would keep your eyes out.


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Great! When weaning, so I just take them out of Mama's tank and leave it at that, or is it more gradual?

I decided I hate the flea stage. Nerve wracking little buggers...


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

They're sooo adorable!


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you! 
New pics from cage cleaning this evening!


















Action shot!


















The smallest little guy finally opened his eyes, and here he is, looking quite bewildered. So cute.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I leave weaning up to mom and separate at about 5 weeks..usually separating only involves removing the bucks from the cage into their own quarters. You can find them all homes after that. I see some of them have better then I would expect tail sets and thick tails for being half breeds, lol. I saw a wild mouse in my mouse room today...I'm sure he was trying to figure out how to romance one of my lovely does... :lol: They all look so healthy, you're doing a nice job!


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you! I'm so glad to hear that, I worry so much about their health and everything, but they're such a joy to watch.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Aw, how precious! There beautiful little babies!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love the little agoutis.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

awwwwww!!! They are beautiful :love1


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

haha so sweet. Their tales are so fat and cute! lol


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

We had a sad day today. Moustress warned me that they practically "levitated" out of their tanks when she had half wild babies. She was right, and now I'm down from 7 to 5. Searched and searched, but they're no where to be found. We had to reinforce the cage, but I feel just terrible.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry.


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Nah, I'm glad you told me. I'd feel worse if I thought they ran away because they hated me or something. ;-)


----------

